# What's Up With My Silver?



## CuO (Jul 17, 2017)

So I refined some gold that I was making jewelry out of as a side project. The gold was 24K and I alloyed it with mostly silver down to 10K. I'm currently in the process of retrieving my silver from solution and came across something I have yet to see. The silver chloride was formed into silver oxide using KOH, then silver metal with sugar. All went well and I walked away for a few minutes. I come back and the solution was reddish brown, and most of the silver settled to the bottom. Now it has sat for about 20 minutes and the solution looks like a baby poop green, brown, and a hint of the red still showing. The silver looks normal, but what's up with the solution?


----------



## CuO (Jul 17, 2017)

Update: I lust put a light to it. The solution is fairly clear, I was seeing a precipitate. The precipitate appears black like silver. Is this normal for it to go through color change before precipitating?


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Jul 18, 2017)

Many more details will be needed to even begin to guess what is going on with your silver/sediment/solution.

What process did you do initially?
-step by step would be great
You were making green gold? (Au + Ag)
-how do you know the gold was 24k to start?

Any other details would help also


----------



## upcyclist (Jul 18, 2017)

Topher_osAUrus said:


> Many more details will be needed to even begin to guess what is going on with your silver/sediment/solution.
> 
> What process did you do initially?
> -step by step would be great
> ...


Agreed--and please also expand on what was "mostly silver" in your alloy. Fine (.999) silver? Sterling?


----------

